

What does a hacker do after an accident which puts him to bed rest? - jyothi
http://dy-verse.blogspot.com/2009/02/i-had-accident-yesterday-and-am-totally.html

======
brfox
I bought an Eee PC when I had to stay horizontal last month with a broken leg.
That's a fun little computer to keep on your lap.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Don’t get me wrong, I love my little netbook. But to me that’s the worst
solution for someone on bed rest. The problem is you run into something that
requires the full computer (usually due to screen size like a video tutorial
that’s too tall to watch on the Eee PC). So now you’re supposed to stay in bed
but your computer's just 4 ft away and you really want to watch this video (or
whatever).

Maybe others here just have more self control but for me having the netbook is
just a recipe for disaster.

~~~
brfox
Well, if it really, really hurts when you put your foot anywhere below your
heart, then its not a problem to stay laying down.

------
jacquesm
Ouch. If he got off with just 'bed rest' he is in very very good shape. Most
motorcycle -> bus 'close encounters of the third kind' do not end that well.

~~~
jyothi
That is true. He was really lucky.

So many replays yet I cannot believe the way the bus dodges its way in busy
traffic. But knowing that he is fine and doing some fun things it made me
ROFL.

------
TrevorJ
I love the animation. Glad you are ok, if you are still laid up in bed, check
out itunes U for some lectures on something interesting an give your eyes/body
a rest.

------
mattmaroon
That's exactly why I don't ride bikes on public roads or understand those who
do. Clowns who can't drive can wreck you without getting more than a minor
door ding in their SUV (or in this case, bus). I just don't trust strangers
with my life.

------
icefox
When I broke my right hand last year I couldn't really use my hands for any
sort of typing and spent a lot of time doing code reviews and reading up on
libraries/books/languages. Pretty much anything that didn't involve using my
hands much. I also took a ton of notes and after the cast was off I then put
them all together in a fun blog entry.

<http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2008/07/cast-off.html>

------
Anon84
Catch up on his reading list?

~~~
TomOfTTB
Personally I like to use the time to read all those theoretical books that I
bought and intended to read but just never got around to (you know, the ones
filled with pseudo code).

Either that or read up on non-programming related programming texts like
Extreme Programming books. Basically the idea is to read something that will
keep your interest and keep the "programming juices flowing" but at the same
time won’t inspire you to get up and try anything on the computer (which would
violate your bed rest)

------
jyothi
Oh, follow the link. He hacked a video depiction of how the accident happened.

Its quite hilarious how the big bus dodges on green and throws him on the
pavement. Happens only in Bangalore.

------
jhawk28
Get a "bed" computer and play world of warcraft.

------
mlLK
While(stdin) continue hacking...?

